# some of my mounts



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Interesting mount. Way cool. Can you give us some details on the mount and on the hunt!


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool mounts. That coyote looks pretty neat too.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

stump, i thought i was the only one that shot wierd racks!!


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

my uncle shot a monster buck this past year that had half of its rack messed up. i was telling him to mount it the way it was but he wanted to get the other side replicated :rant: it worked out to be around a 25 inch spread i think, but i told him it would be way cooler to just leave it the way it is.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

"Wierd Racks".............Now that would be an interesting thread!!!


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice collection of mounts.


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)

I took that buck opening day in 1999,I was hunting a large woods between,cornfields on my left and a bedding area 200yards to my right.
I had seen several does and 2 small bucks work the runway to the beeding area right at dawn and was surprised to catch him coming from the bedding area at about 8:15 at a fast walk,by the time I got my scope on the first shooting lane he was to far through it to give me a good shot,so I waited until he hit the lane directly in front of me,as soon as he got into it I gave him a grunt and he stopped at broadside at 60 yards,all I could see at this time was his good side and figured he was an 8 or 10 pt.
He ran a good 100 yards with a heart shot but lheavy blood trail as I was walking up I could see is head propped up on the big side and figured he was going to be a nice one,was I surprised to see what the other side was!
We had not seen this buck at all during bow season
My taxidermist had an extremly hard time removing the hide from under the area where the antler had grown down the side of his face.
The DNR aged him at 4 1/2 and his dressed weight was 192lbs


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice mounts.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

We hunters need a thread called "Rack's" :yikes: :yikes: 

You can tell I have been couped up to long.

Excellent pics


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

There is already a "Rack" magazine published by Buckmasters.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Great story on that unusual trophy! Great stuff thank you for taking to the time to share with the rest of us.


----------

